# Ignorant hunters



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I had the good fortune of each having the same two days in a row off earlier this week and we decided we would make the trip down to southern Utah to get in a little bow hunting on our Zion unit. On the second morning of our day down there we were enjoying our quiet drive up the mountain when I noticed headlights behind me and gaining on me fast. In no time at all this guy was RIGHT on my bumper and sending out a clear signal that he was king of the mountain and he was going to be up there first! My wife and I don't make a habit out of road hunting other people's private property on the way up the mountain so I graciously pulled off to the side and let his royal highness pass and go ahead of me.

Probably about 10 minutes later I see headlights again this time coming back towards me. Yep. It was the same dillweed pickup from earlier this time with a camo-clad hillbilly in the bed of the pickup. I figure they must have seen a deer run across the road or something. One side of the road was a little piece of private land that is owned by my family and the other side of the road is private owned by someone else. They may have had permission to hunt the other side, but If I am a betting man I'm going to say that they probably didn't. What's more is it was 5:45 am still! They were missing that crucial element known as daylight that allows us hunters to hunt legally and ethically. But who needs daylight when you got some sumb*****n' headlights, right? I see these type of idiots all the time. Road hunting the solid wall of private ground between Highway 14 and the park, but technically not trespassing since they are on a county road. I guess as long as they can stick/blast something off the road and hurry and get it thrown in the pickup and get the hell out of there before anyone catches them then it is all on the up and up.

A short few minutes later this pickup had turned around again and was tailgating me aggressively. After seeing what these guys were and what they were all about I was a little peeved. Some of you might disagree with what I decided to do next and call me immature or a hard head or whatever, but I wasn't going to be Mr. Nice Guy this time. I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust. After about 15 minutes of this they finally found a wide enough spot in the road where they felt brave enough to pass me and literally less than a minute after they passed me they turned down the road to Kolob Reservoir that I wasn't going to drive down anyway. 

If the idiot driving the white 4-door Dodge happens to be reading this, I hope you dolts had a very successful morning!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen a lot of these types driving around. Sometimes you actually wonder just what their plans are.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have seen a lot of these types driving around. Sometimes you actually wonder just what their plans are.


My brother called the DWR on a couple hunters once who shot a nice buck on my family's property and then drug it across the fence (couldn't be bothered to put it back up even though there were cows in there). A DWR officer came up and busted them red-handed. They lied to the officer and told them that they shot the buck in the road! The officer then wrote them a very expensive ticket for shooting a rifle down a roadway. My grandpa's brother who owned the land didn't want to press charges, so a little honesty on their part could have gone a long way. 8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We have experienced this same behavior the last 2 seasons, and every time they drive past our parked vehicles they feel compelled to shout out obscenities at us. I suppose they feel some sort of self entitlement to the public land they are using. 

This same type of thing happens every day on the WMA's during waterfowl season. Some folks just have self entitlement complexes I think.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> We have experienced this same behavior the last 2 seasons, and every time they drive past our parked vehicles they feel compelled to shout out obscenities at us. I suppose they feel some sort of self entitlement to the public land they are using.
> 
> This same type of thing happens every day on the WMA's during waterfowl season. Some folks just have self entitlement complexes I think.


These are exactly the kind of people we want running around with loaded firearms! -O,-


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been literally run off the road twice already this season by people flying around blind corners on my side of the road. Luckily both times there was an open area where I didn't have to hit a tree or go off a cliff.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> We have experienced this same behavior the last 2 seasons, and every time they drive past our parked vehicles they feel compelled to shout out obscenities at us. I suppose they feel some sort of self entitlement to the public land they are using.
> 
> This same type of thing happens every day on the WMA's during waterfowl season. Some folks just have self entitlement complexes I think.


That is why I am the guy dressed in bullet proof vest with ceramic panels, blaze orange and a bullet resistant helmet and face-shield....At Farmington Bay!!! ;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> That is why I am the guy dressed in bullet proof vest with ceramic panels, blaze orange and a bullet resistant helmet and face-shield....At Farmington Bay!!! ;-)


My favorite part of Farmington Bay opener is putting along in my little john boat and getting surf the waves of the 2-3 boats that zip past really close at 40 mph. Multiple times. Without fail, I've seen the same guy take 4-5 trips out to the back of the main channel on opening morning from 2am-4am for years now.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wait! I thought that this kind of Delta Bravo behavior only occurred on the general hunts and archers were above that? :shock:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Wait! I thought that this kind of Delta Bravo behavior only occurred on the general hunts and archers were above that? :shock:


Nope. Bow hunters can claim elitism all they want, but I see just as much d-baggery from them as I do everybody else. Maybe even more.


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

Just curious why archery are road hunting anyway


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

TAK said:


> So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
> So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


TAK, you weren't, by chance, driving a white 4-door Dodge down on the Zion unit this week, were you?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> TAK, you weren't, by chance, driving a white 4-door Dodge down on the Zion unit this week, were you?


 No... But I do know these sort of Yuppie types. The kind that talks out the side of their mouth and can't look ya in the eye.

PS-- I have a blackish color Dodge 4 door!!!! ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

UTJuice said:


> Just curious why archery are road hunting anyway


They do it all the time.

The place a couple of hunters in the bed of the truck and drive down the road. When a deer is spotted on the side of the road the two hunters jump out of the bed and the truck keeps driving, the deer pay attention to the truck and give the hunters time to stick them with a arrow.

In the OP's case it sounds like the Dodge boys were hoping to catch a deer in the headlights where the person in the back of the truck could arrow him. Why else would they be out running up and down a dirt road in the dark before legal hunting hours?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The monkeys who bug me are usually in side by sides riding my butt even though there is nowhere for them to even pass, if I'm driving the diesel they tend to back off very quickly for certain unknown reasons....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

TAK said:


> So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
> So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


Sure, let's ignore the facts about them 1) coming up behind, 2) returning from ahead, 3) coming up behind again, 4) all while surrounded by private property. Yup, colorcountry was the a-hole here. yup.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

TAK said:


> So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
> So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


TAK, I think you are missing the point.

The driver of said pickup was politely allowed to pass twice. then....

"A short few minutes later this pickup had turned around again and was tailgating me aggressively."

What do you do when someone 'tailgates you AGGRESSIVELY'? Are you the type to slam on your brakes, or slow down as was done in this instance. There is not always room to allow others to pass and sometimes others need to allow some room between them and the other car in front.

I applaud the fact that he did not slam his brakes causing an accident that would be the fault of the white dodge driver, yet sometimes slowing down is also not the right answer either.

Either way, the driver of the annoying pickup is the idiot in my book. To slow down doesn't make idiot status to me, just not 100% convinced it was needed (I wasn't there). Now if he were to keep swerving as to not allow the truck to pass, that would hit idiot status.

And then you state, "you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********?"
actually you have this bass-ackwards as well; it is the, as YOU state, '********' destination that is sooooo important that they have to aggressively tailgate twice, running up and down the road.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Color country, keep your buddy on your side of the cedar mountain. 
I have seen guys flying around like that a lot. 
Last year we were watching a 4 by 5, 40 yards off the road. We did not have a archery tag.........
A truck with 2 in front and 4 in back flew by 3 times. 
Finally chased him back into the trees and headed down the road. 
They flew by us again. Thought it was quite funny.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ill just say this. I get where color country is coming from. The private land factor is one thing but having anxious people right on your ass with no respect for their shocks is just flat out annoying. I always pull right over and let these shock busters by. But in the dark in the early am when im trying to take care of my suspension and get to my spot before everyone else tensions get tight. With every shock buster I let past Im thinking to myself I hope you end up in the ditch or I hope you dont end up in my parking spot cuz ill be pissed. Either way no one has any control of this behavior unless someone is breaking the law. But bitching about stuff always makes one feel better I think.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

All day I have been out servicing my Subaru, shopping at Trader Joe's, and looking disdainfully at ********. Imagine my surprise when I finished all my yuppie errands and came home to all these new comments on my thread! Tak, I hope you have a long successful season of road hunting, headlight shooting, tailgating, intimidation tactics, and quasi trespassing. Don't let any of those uppity yuppies who can't look you in the eye and say it to your face ruin your good time, buddy. ;-) 

Now if you'll excuse me, the starbucks down the road has a mocha latte espresso chai (insert whatever other yuppie crap here) with my name waiting on it!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That had better be a conflict free organic mocha latte espresso chai


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
> So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


Rough day little cooter?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> All day I have been out servicing my Subaru, shopping at Trader Joe's, and looking disdainfully at ********. Imagine my surprise when I finished all my yuppie errands and came home to all these new comments on my thread! Tak, I hope you have a long successful season of road hunting, headlight shooting, tailgating, intimidation tactics, and quasi trespassing. Don't let any of those uppity yuppies who can't look you in the eye and say it to your face ruin your good time, buddy. ;-)
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, the starbucks down the road has a mocha latte espresso chai (insert whatever other yuppie crap here) with my name waiting on it!


I don't believe you were drivinh a Subaru. You said you were with your wife right? Subies are a trademark ***** wagon. Unless your "wife" has beard. In which case there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TAK said:


> So let me understand this... You're pissed off because said ******* drove up on you very fast, passed you, and then a short time later turned around and passed you again?
> So you think now it is a good idea too.. " I took a leisurely pace down the road, not giving them any room to pass and smiled while the tailgaters choked on copious amounts of my dust." And you are thinking this is cool? The way I see it is these "********" no matter how their driving is has every right to that County Road as you do. How they use it is up to them, but because of your ROYAL HIGHNESS A-TUDE you graciously think your driving or your destination is more important then those ********? My opinion your the true idiot out there that makes it just that much more difficult for others to enjoy the outdoors in their own way. My advice to you would be.... trade your Subaru in for at least a Toyota truck and if your have a problem with people passing you hunting don't go!


Maybe it's just me, but it seems that the locals in quite a few rural Utah communities are quick to defend their own (even those who may not deserve it) and equally quick to judge, condemn, and resent those who come to hunt "their" hills and enjoy "their" forests from other parts of the state.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

This site cracks me!!! Always entertaining to check in.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seems that the locals in quite a few rural Utah communities are quick to defend their own (even those who may not deserve it) and equally quick to judge, condemn, and resent those who come to hunt "their" hills and enjoy "their" forests from other parts of the state.


I worked for the FS in Escalante for awhile and a lot of the locals did seem to think that Boulder Mountain was "theirs."


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> All day I have been out servicing my Subaru, shopping at Trader Joe's, and looking disdainfully at ********. Imagine my surprise when I finished all my yuppie errands and came home to all these new comments on my thread! Tak, I hope you have a long successful season of road hunting, headlight shooting, tailgating, intimidation tactics, and quasi trespassing. Don't let any of those uppity yuppies who can't look you in the eye and say it to your face ruin your good time, buddy. ;-)
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, the starbucks down the road has a mocha latte espresso chai (insert whatever other yuppie crap here) with my name waiting on it!


Hey take it easy on Trader Joes. Have you tried their sour dough?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Utmuddguy said:


> Hey take it easy on Trader Joes. Have you tried their sour dough?


I haven't, but I'm on a gluten free thing now. You should try going gluten free, man. I feel freakin' amazing!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I haven't, but I'm on a gluten free thing now. You should try going gluten free, man. I feel freakin' amazing!


Except there is no gluten in sourdough....it's definitely worth trying.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Utmuddguy said:


> Hey take it easy on Trader Joes. Have you tried their sour dough?


Harmon's is even better, they have 7 or so different varieties. And I got top of the page! Not that I really get why that matters.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I worked for the FS in Escalante for awhile and a lot of the locals did seem to think that Boulder Mountain was "theirs."


We turned in a local from Escalante poaching several years ago on the muzzy hunt. I knew him but he didn't know me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> Except there is no gluten in sourdough....it's definitely worth trying.


Yeah that's just not true unless it was made with gluten free flour. There isn't yeast in sourdough other than the mother starter. But yeast is not gluten


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i just assume that any hunt is going to involve some interaction with other hunters that is unpleasant, but hunting for years on foot because i have not had a 4wd has minimized the encounters i have had. surprisingly i have had a lot of pleasant encounters with people in vehicles when walking on a rough road. nearly everyone offers a ride. i usually turn em down unless im hauling a carcass. just bought a 94 toyota with 4x4. will be my first year hunting with 4wd. 

do they sell cheap booze at trader joe's in utah?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

35whelen said:


> i just assume that any hunt is going to involve some interaction with other hunters that is unpleasant, but hunting for years on foot because i have not had a 4wd has minimized the encounters i have had. surprisingly i have had a lot of pleasant encounters with people in vehicles when walking on a rough road. nearly everyone offers a ride. i usually turn em down unless im hauling a carcass. just bought a 94 toyota with 4x4. will be my first year hunting with 4wd.
> 
> do they sell cheap booze at trader joe's in utah?


Just average priced beer


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

then i dont see the appeal


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheap booze? As in domestic beer? Pffft. Lowly *******.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

not even an economy middle shelf chablis or cabernet?!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

35whelen said:


> not even an economy middle shelf chablis or cabernet?!


In every state but Utah here it's a poor selection of fu fu beer.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good ol utah


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

35whelen said:


> i just assume that any hunt is going to involve some interaction with other hunters that is unpleasant, but hunting for years on foot because i have not had a 4wd has minimized the encounters i have had. surprisingly i have had a lot of pleasant encounters with people in vehicles when walking on a rough road. nearly everyone offers a ride. i usually turn em down unless im hauling a carcass. just bought a 94 toyota with 4x4. will be my first year hunting with 4wd.
> 
> do they sell cheap booze at trader joe's in utah?


We own three 4x4 vehicles but seldom use them to hunt, usually drive to the trail head and hike in. There are even some spots where I could easily drive in but prefer to go on foot so I can 'listen' to the woods.

Top of the page, again, woot woot!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

for years i hunted out of a cavalier with zero clearance. it was just frustrating to hike my butt off and shoot my buck 4 miles from my car but half mile from a road that pickups were zooming up and down. or id have to sit it out if there was and inch of snow on the steep dirt roads. then i got a 2wd f250 with clearance but when the roads were even a little muddy or had any snow i had to park back where id leave my cavalier. im still gonna park n hike but ill be able to access more areas whereas i was always limited to some degree or another. or at least i wont have that nagging fear that ill get going down a road i cant turn around on and it will get too rough to proceed.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You think you have it bad? Try doing all your hunting in a subaru!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I hunted off of Vstar motorcycle for a few years. That was interesting...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I took a few elk using a Toyota Camry.... And once a Subaru Forester


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You think you have it bad? Try doing all your hunting in a subaru!





twinkielk15 said:


> I hunted off of Vstar motorcycle for a few years. That was interesting...





johnnycake said:


> I took a few elk using a Toyota Camry.... And once a Subaru Forester


A person has to use what is available to them. When I was in High School I used to ride my bike when I was hunting Rock Canyon, and Slate Canyon out of Provo. Whenever I bagged a deer I would have to stop at one of the homes in the area and call someone to come and get the deer for me.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Stands, bow, whole rutty (stinky) buck.









Not a real small deer.

I've hauled out four archery deer in the tactical prius. My goal is to now cram an archery elk in it.

But to the topic, I have not (yet) met any real jerks while out hunting. I love it out here. Most people are awesome.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You think you have it bad? Try doing all your hunting in a subaru!


A gal's gotta do what a gal's gotta do. Just make sure you get an equality sticker.for it. You should fit right in.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I hit a three-point while driving a Subaru through Wellsville canyon. Some hunters stopped and finished it off with their bows and tagged it. Glad I could help.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> A person has to use what is available to them. When I was in High School I used to ride my bike when I was hunting Rock Canyon, and Slate Canyon out of Provo. Whenever I bagged a deer I would have to stop at one of the homes in the area and call someone to come and get the deer for me.


I wonder what would happen if people saw a young kid riding a bike on those same roads with a deer rifle slung over his shoulder nowadays? When I was a young pup around the age of 11 or so growing up in Cedar City in the late 90s a buddy and I would ride bikes to our bird hunting grounds (sparrows, not game birds) and we would have our BB guns tied to our bikes. We would have them all wrapped up in coats to conceal what they were so we wouldn't have to deal with any yuppies causing trouble with us. I remember one of my friends walking home from a buddies house and down main street carrying a .22 after going rabbit hunting. A cop pulled over and picked him up to give him a ride home. He told him he technically wasn't doing anything wrong, but it would be better if he just took him home so the police department wouldn't be flooded with calls about the crazy kid walking down main street with a rifle. Oh, the times they are a changing. Too many uptight yuppies running around to allow for any good ol' ******* fun. Legal or otherwise.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

longbow said:


> I hit a three-point while driving a Subaru through Wellsville canyon. Some hunters stopped and finished it off with their bows and tagged it. Glad I could help.


One of the better posts I have seen in awhile. Thanks for that, longbow.

Edit: Top of the page!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

In related news my yuppie brother caught some trespassing ******** gutting a deer on my family's property this morning. He has a game warden on his way up the mountain right now and if the game warden can match a DNA sample from the gut pile to a DNA sample with the *******'s deer they are pretty well dicked. Sorry to do your buddies like that, TAK.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wonder what would happen if people saw a young kid riding a bike on those same roads with a deer rifle slung over his shoulder nowadays? When I was a young pup around the age of 11 or so growing up in Cedar City in the late 90s a buddy and I would ride bikes to our bird hunting grounds (sparrows, not game birds) and we would have our BB guns tied to our bikes. We would have them all wrapped up in coats to conceal what they were so we wouldn't have to deal with any yuppies causing trouble with us. I remember one of my friends walking home from a buddies house and down main street carrying a .22 after going rabbit hunting. A cop pulled over and picked him up to give him a ride home. He told him he technically wasn't doing anything wrong, but it would be better if he just took him home so the police department wouldn't be flooded with calls about the crazy kid walking down main street with a rifle. Oh, the times they are a changing. Too many uptight yuppies running around to allow for any good ol' ******* fun. Legal or otherwise.


I would hate to think what might happen. I know that when I was doing it a few cops passed me by and would just look but they never did stop. Even the times that I would walk home from Rock Canyon they never did give me a second look but that was in the late 60's.

Even when I was working in Cedar City back in the mid 70's I saw kids packing rifles coming out of the foothills both before, during, and after the deer hunting season but then Cedar really wasn't a large town yet. I drove through there 10 years ago and I don't know if I could find anything down there anymore or not. It changed a lot in those 25 or so years.



colorcountrygunner said:


> In related news my yuppie brother caught some trespassing ******** gutting a deer on my family's property this morning. He has a game warden on his way up the mountain right now and if the game warden can match a DNA sample from the gut pile to a DNA sample with the *******'s deer they are pretty well dicked. Sorry to do your buddies like that, TAK.;-)


It's too bad that people can't respect private property anymore. I know that years ago I used to hunt a lot of private but it didn't have to be posted and most of it was timber land. But when I would see the owner I would talk to them and 99% of the time he would give me access to it and tell me the best places to hunt it. Now that their kids own it they usually think that they can make big bucks off of it by charging a trespass fee to anyone that ask if they can hunt it.

It's too bad that we can't all go back to the simpler times when you could talk to a landowner and the most that they were concerned with was that you would close their gates and leave the livestock alone.
But a person does have to respect private property no matter what they think.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> I would hate to think what might happen. I know that when I was doing it a few cops passed me by and would just look but they never did stop. Even the times that I would walk home from Rock Canyon they never did give me a second look but that was in the late 60's.
> 
> Even when I was working in Cedar City back in the mid 70's I saw kids packing rifles coming out of the foothills both before, during, and after the deer hunting season but then Cedar really wasn't a large town yet. I drove through there 10 years ago and I don't know if I could find anything down there anymore or not. It changed a lot in those 25 or so years.
> 
> ...


I hear you on that, Critter. In the case of my brother and I, we are hunters ourselves, and call us selfish if you'd like but we feel like if we can at least have just one little place all to ourselves then why not? I know a lot of people here would probably think I'm selfish for being that way, but I'd like to know just how many of those people who are avid hunters themselves would willingly open up their private land to every hillbilly in town when they can post it and have something that is significantly better than your run-of-the-mill, over-crowded, shot-out public land.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Muley73 said:


> This site cracks me!!! Always entertaining to check in.


Funniest thread in a while. And I learned/confirmed something: Stay away from people ...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

SLCHunter said:


> Funniest thread in a while. And I learned/confirmed something: Stay away from people ...


I'm glad my thread could deliver.  I can't believe it has gone this many pages. No mods have even peeked in and had anything to say. Usually onlye 1-I and Lonetree can start threads that go for this long. So far only one person has called me an idiot, but he said "your an idiot" instead of "you're an idiot" so I don't really count it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm glad my thread could deliver.  I can't believe it has gone this many pages. No mods have even peeked in and had anything to say. Usually onlye 1-I and Lonetree can start threads that go for this long. So far only one person has called me an idiot, but he said "your an idiot" instead of "you're an idiot" so I don't really count it.


 We are always here:mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> We are always here:mrgreen:


Goob has obviously been sleeping on the job. We are poaching all of his "top of the page" posts.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think someone called you a ***** too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Boom. Bottom of the page.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And now for the top


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Boom. Bottom of the page.


How is it on the bottom?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I wonder what would happen if people saw a young kid riding a bike on those same roads with a deer rifle slung over his shoulder nowadays? When I was a young pup around the age of 11 or so growing up in Cedar City in the late 90s a buddy and I would ride bikes to our bird hunting grounds (sparrows, not game birds) and we would have our BB guns tied to our bikes. We would have them all wrapped up in coats to conceal what they were so we wouldn't have to deal with any yuppies causing trouble with us. I remember one of my friends walking home from a buddies house and down main street carrying a .22 after going rabbit hunting. A cop pulled over and picked him up to give him a ride home. He told him he technically wasn't doing anything wrong, but it would be better if he just took him home so the police department wouldn't be flooded with calls about the crazy kid walking down main street with a rifle. Oh, the times they are a changing. Too many uptight yuppies running around to allow for any good ol' ******* fun. Legal or otherwise.


Holy cow man, by the late 90's I had already been in the Army 4 or 5 years, making me feel old!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah you arent that old .30-06. Not compared to guys like dunkem and goob that are aged somewhere between "get off my lawn" and "I remember when all this was corn fields."


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> How is it on the bottom?


I'm not one to kiss and tell


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Ah you arent that old .30-06. Not compared to guys like dunkem and goob that are aged somewhere between "get off my lawn" and "I remember when all this was corn fields."


 Ya but Goob still has all his hair:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Christine said:


> Stands, bow, whole rutty (stinky) buck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ya gotta love that!! Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Ah you arent that old .30-06. Not compared to guys like dunkem and goob that are aged somewhere between "get off my lawn" and "I remember when all this was corn fields."


That is SO funny. Me and the neighbor were talkin' about the Wasatch Front sweet corn fields this morning....good grief.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm the .............get OFF my lawn guy. 

I can remember going " clear out" to my cousins place in the mid 60's......
It was 53rd South. Almost all horse pastures then. Used to chase the horses around.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe I'll start taking all my fish pictures on the back bumper of my Subaru instead of in my kitchen sink....those four three pound rainbows I caught from shore at DC would have looked great next to my Subaru logo.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Im with TAK on this one. I guess i just dont see the problem. You never actually witnessed them trying to take a shot or chasing any animal. People always like to speculate what others are doing, and most the time people are right, but maybe there was something else going on, maybe they lost something, who knows. I drive very slow on dirt roads and so i am always letting people go around me when hunting. Just because i choose to drive slow doesnt mean i am high and mighty and going to make everyone else do so. My horse is not that high! And yes, I do drive a white 4 door dodge!;-)


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Fishracer said:


> Im with TAK on this one. I guess i just dont see the problem. You never actually witnessed them trying to take a shot or chasing any animal. People always like to speculate what others are doing, and most the time people are right, but maybe there was something else going on, maybe they lost something, who knows. I drive very slow on dirt roads and so i am always letting people go around me when hunting. Just because i choose to drive slow doesnt mean i am high and mighty and going to make everyone else do so. My horse is not that high! And yes, I do drive a white 4 door dodge!;-)


Fishracer, as I said to TAK: I think you're missing the point.

I'm not speculating what was happening, what got me was the notation of "Aggressive Tailgating" this is different than average tailgating, or coming up slowly behind someone going slower and signaling that you want to pass.

Maybe my definition of aggressive tailgating is different than yours. But if someone keeps jumping up behind you (back off...jumping forward, etc... honking...hand signals...revving engine...ect....) would you still think the same?

If you're just going slow and someone signals with a flash of lights, yes, move over when appropriate and allow to pass. When someone is being aggressive...I would say they can wait. Key word..'AGGRESSIVE'


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Mjensen you are hitting the nail right on the head. I am usually pretty good about letting faster moving vehicles go around me. It really kind of makes me uneasy to have people behind me so I am more than happy to let them pass. What really got me was these guys attitude. They were extremely aggressive and neither time did they really even give me a chance to let them go past me. Sometimes I am the one who wants to drive faster than the person in front of me. I find that if you come up behind people and follow behind at a reasonable distance in a non-aggressive manner they are usually pretty good to let you pass. There was no reason for these guys to go from zero to confrontational in a split second. Obviously I could ha e handled things more maturely but I'm just not the kind of person that liked to let myself be walked on. So yeah I guess that makes me the "idiot."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Forgive the typos I'm on a smart phone.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You want to see crazy tailgaters?
Try driving up and down Parleys Canyon around 8am and 5pm each day.
Now those are some crazy drivers!


----------

